# Decibel Readings on AWE SwitchPath Exhaust



## Southshorettrs (Jul 15, 2012)

Hey guys!

So I was just messing around and downloaded a decibel app On my phone and wanted to see the reading with the AWE SwitchPath exhaust with cat deletes. Prepare to be surprised by those that think the valve system isn't loud enough...

VALVES OPEN- cold start
So on a cold start I got readings as high as 99db (almost 100) with the valves open on the outside of the car. 

Once it warmed up it was idling at a steady 97.5db on the outside.

Inside the car it was reading 70db!!! Pretty good insulation if you ask me !

VALVES CLOSED

Outside the car it was still reading 90db

Inside the car though a very quiet 63-64db

Just thought this may be of interest for those that think this set up is too tame or too loud. You truly get the best of both worlds!

Wide open throttle I will report back on


----------



## hightechrdn (Dec 9, 2011)

What was the distance from the exhaust to the measuring device (phone)? 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bsmack (Oct 16, 2008)

I'm sooooo tempted to get one of these catbacks (Borla, AWE, APR) but it doesn't seem like there is any performance gain that comes along with the awesome sound that all of them produce. I'll probably just stick to getting an APR DP and keep my stock sport exhaust catback.


----------



## Josh/AWE (Feb 7, 2012)

bsmack said:


> I'm sooooo tempted to get one of these catbacks (Borla, AWE, APR) but it doesn't seem like there is any performance gain that comes along with the awesome sound that all of them produce. I'll probably just stick to getting an APR DP and keep my stock sport exhaust catback.


Due to the stock exhaust's valving, at WOT you essentially have a straight through flow path and very little back pressure after the secondary cats which does not allow for significant gains.


----------



## Southshorettrs (Jul 15, 2012)

I did the decibel test probably 6 inches from the car. I did move a few feet away, but it did make a huge improvement.

Under WOT I would be curious as to how loud it is, if my readings this morning were 102db in the car over 4k RPM. It did get slightly quieter around 5800RPM. Most likely from intake noise only ocurring. 

With any cat back exhaust system there is very little gain to be made and it truly what they are for is less restrictive back pressure and of course auditory pleasure. I am sure there definitely small gains to be made at the upper RPMs. 

Since our cars are turbo the best area for improvement is the ECU mods. I had the sport exhaust on this car prior to the AWE application and I can Tell you that it's night and day in comparison. The sport setup is also extremely heavy. I shed over 35lbs in parts removed. Also with the sport exhaust I believe only one of the pipes is functional when the valve is closed. With the AWE system both exits are still in working order even with the valves closed.

Lastly, I noticed much better MPG with the AWE system. Granted with the cat delete the MPG went down slightly in normal driving. 

It's not always about the power!!! If you were to take a drive in any of these systems I'm sure your opinion would quickly change as they all bring out the true sound of this great engine.


----------



## crackkills (Mar 10, 2007)

*The Borla's design seems to be the best...*

two seperate pipes. I also like the idea of the 034 downpipe as that also uses two pipes coming off the collector from the turbo.

Borla has 2.5 inch all the way from each pipe. Not saying it will give you any significant bump in power but it should be the least restrictive of all since no merging takes place.


----------



## Southshorettrs (Jul 15, 2012)

All of these company's have put alot of R&D into these systems. Although I would be a bit biased on the latter companies such as AWE, APR and 034 becuase of their strong knowledge of how these vehicles work and manufacturing parts specifically for only a few car brands. These cosines listed above have been working with these cars and tinkering with them on levels that Borla just never has. Borla is a great company and have been around for many years. I have never bought their products do I cannot vouche for fit, welding, quality, service, knowledge of our vehicles...etc.

The systems seems to be good and has gotten good reviews out here. Essentially all of these companies no matter what the car is, needs to use the same type of diameter piping and what it will flow down into (3 or 2.5in). What makes them different is of course brand, quality of welding, where it is made (I like that all of these are made in US which is rare these days) and perhaps where they decide to locate the split, how their exhaust systems will exit gases/cancel drone/etc.., what type of cell cat they are using 100-300 cell. 

034 DP looks compelling and the design is very different than APR. ApR has that additional piece for us that are not doing straight TB. I'll be seeing the APR DP tomorrow when it gets to my house...let's hope it acclimates to set up I have now.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

I'd give borla a bit more credit than that, they've been building exhausts for 30yrs


----------



## Southshorettrs (Jul 15, 2012)

Keep update on my driving today with the system:

Under normal driving with valves open (3rd gear at 40-45mph) the decibel reader was showing 86-95db. When over 4k rpm Accelerating it was reading up to 102db

About 5500-6000 Rpm it dropped off, which may have been the intake noises just taking over the exhaust. 

With the valves closed in 3rd at 40-45mph it was reading anywhere from 75-85db.

When over 4k RPM under acceleration it reached 96db. 

Again still load but the highs with the valves closed is becuase this system works off boost. So when the engine hits or gets close to Max boost it will open the valves and blurt out a great spud just like if the valves were open. It only last for about a few seconds or so, but never gets dull to hear


----------



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

One of the best days ever...having the AWE Switchpath and cat deletes installed on my car. What an epic exhaust system. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Josh/AWE (Feb 7, 2012)

let me know what you think once its all on there!


----------



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

Will/AWE said:


> let me know what you think once its all on there!


It's unreal. I've actually had it for about 2 weeks now. I have a stage 2 GIAC tune as well so it compliments it nicely. I will be ordering the AWE intercooler in a few weeks as I will need this for when I go to the track. 

The exhaust note is absolutely perfect. Between 4-4.5k rpm or approx 10 pounds of boost the note is simply mad. The switch path is perfect for two key things I've found:

1. When I'm one a call in the car (this makes a HUGE difference especially on biz calls. 
2. Driving in my neighborhood. 

Clean build and quality materials. Bang up job. Looking forward to the IC!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

J662 said:


> It's unreal. I've actually had it for about 2 weeks now. I have a stage 2 GIAC tune as well so it compliments it nicely. I will be ordering the AWE intercooler in a few weeks as I will need this for when I go to the track.
> 
> The exhaust note is absolutely perfect. Between 4-4.5k rpm or approx 10 pounds of boost the note is simply mad. The switch path is perfect for two key things I've found:
> 
> ...


How does the "quiet mode" sound compared to stock from a loudness standpoint?


----------



## Southshorettrs (Jul 15, 2012)

With the valves closed it is very subtle. If you read my decibel reading (which guys I've come to realize after doing some research I may have to spend big money on a better app to get true premise readings) when you are under load and the vehicle starts hitting the higher boost levels it will open the valves briefly and give this great sound (basically what you get with the valves open around 4-4.5k RPM).

With the valves closed its definitely louder and has a better sound then the sport system. If anyone has owned a titanium system before it sort of sounds like that a little bit. 

Hands down the system is a jekyll and Hyde senario.

As for the borla I am not discrediting them. They have been doing this a very long time and are very successful at what they do. I am stating that the other tuners regardless of the vehicle brand, can tend to bring alot of other factors into play when developing exhaust systems for the car. I'm sure Borla does as well. I have always related them to a very good MOPAR brand..perhaps one of the best for this segment. 

It's good to see other companies branch out and be competitive with the brands we are all used to.


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

It's great to see so many other SwitchPath lovers out there! I've been preaching the "epicness" since it was first designed. Best of both worlds and that transition from touring to track mode based on boost never gets old!


----------



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

Stage 2 with race file selected+100 oct+switchpath w/cat deletes=complete madness. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Southshorettrs (Jul 15, 2012)

I love this valve system so much that I am doing it for my M3! It's almost boring getting in my M3 and listening to the exhaust that I have in comparison to the TTRS. Plus I have no cats on the M3 and the TT with te valves open is much louder and lacks 3 cylinders less!! Impressive engine and exhaust system that AWE made. Kudos to the engineering team there! Although, I do miss keeping my spare change in the ashtray. Haha


----------

